# Dell Introduces 24-inch 2407WFP-HC LCD Monitor



## malware (Jun 18, 2007)

Dell has updated its 24-inch 2407WFP widescreen monitor with the introduction of the 2407WFP-HC LCD model. The new 2407WFP-HC features Dell's TrueColor technology, 1920x1200 (WUXGA) resolution, 6ms response time, 1000:1 contrast ratio, 400 cd/m2 image brightness, 178°/178° viewing angle and a new W-CCFL (wide cold-cathode florescent lighting) backlight. Although, the specs and features appear to remain unchanged the updated 2407WFP-HC LCD panel now covers 92% of the NTSC color gamut, just like the 3007WFP-HC big brother. Orders of the new Dell 2407WFP-HC start tommorow in Japan with a MSRP of ¥108,000 or around USD $875. 





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Conti027 (Jun 18, 2007)

nice but, to big for me im going up to 21" and thats the highest i think im going to go.


----------



## petepete (Jun 18, 2007)

i like, yes


----------



## Mussels (Jun 18, 2007)

buy me one.

(i'm getting another 22" soon, damned 24" is too expensive)


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 18, 2007)

21" I believe is at 1600x1200 
22" I believe is at 1680x1050
24" I believe is at 1920x1200


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 18, 2007)

eeewwww....1000:1 contrast ratio at that size as a computer monitor will look gross for movies and what not


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 18, 2007)

Actually Easy, it shouldnt really look that bad. Dell is renowned from reproducing deep, dark lasting blacks and nice grays and whites. Even at 1000:1, it should look great as it truly supports full 1080p HD content. I didnt see them mention HDCP compliance, but its not really a biggy when your native resolution displays all movies and games in such lustrous brilliance


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 18, 2007)

Dell panels are always slick, but their stands are getting a bit tacky.


----------



## hat (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't understand the need for these gigantic monitors. My 15" CRT suits me just fine.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 18, 2007)

hat said:


> I don't understand the need for these gigantic monitors. My 19" LCD suits me just fine.



Fixed for dignity reasons.


----------



## hv43082 (Jun 18, 2007)

hat said:


> I don't understand the need for these gigantic monitors. My 15" CRT suits me just fine.



You obviously have never gamed on a 30" LCD at 2560x1600 resolution before .  It is quite something else!

And this is too expensive for a 24" LCD.  Most can be had for roughly $600.  And no the typical human eyes cannot differentiate between 6ms and 12ms.


----------



## Darkrealms (Jun 18, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> hat said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand the need for these gigantic monitors. My 19" LCD suits me just fine..
> ...



LoL, thank you ;p


----------



## mandelore (Jun 18, 2007)

i have the original version of the updated 24", it roxors


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jun 18, 2007)

hv43082 said:


> You obviously have never gamed on a 30" LCD at 2560x1600 resolution before .  It is quite something else!
> 
> And this is too expensive for a 24" LCD.  Most can be had for roughly $600.  And no the typical human eyes cannot differentiate between 6ms and 12ms.



You're obviously not on the same sarcasm-planet. Hat was pretty obvious I think ;-P

Maybe Hat could have been more obvious with a 13" CRT, like the old server monitors.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 18, 2007)

WarEagleAU said:


> Actually Easy, it shouldnt really look that bad. Dell is renowned from reproducing deep, dark lasting blacks and nice grays and whites. Even at 1000:1, it should look great as it truly supports full 1080p HD content. I didnt see them mention HDCP compliance, but its not really a biggy when your native resolution displays all movies and games in such lustrous brilliance



ive never seen a 1000:1 contrast LCD that i thought looked good


----------



## hat (Jun 18, 2007)

lemonadesoda said:


> You're obviously not on the same sarcasm-planet. Hat was pretty obvious I think ;-P
> 
> Maybe Hat could have been more obvious with a 13" CRT, like the old server monitors.



NO I was being serious. Look in my specs, it's a PHILIPS 105S6 15" CRT


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 18, 2007)

Solitaire probably _does_ look pretty good on a 15 incher.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Jun 19, 2007)

EastCoasthandle said:


> 21" I believe is at 1600x1200
> 22" I believe is at 1680x1050
> 24" I believe is at 1920x1200




Actually 21 inch LCDs reach up to 1680x1050 and 22 inch LCDs up to 1600x1200....
I think that a 24 inch LCD monitor is the best for Gaming....30 inch are ok too but not for me....I even tried my 55 inch LCD but that was overkill


----------



## Bret (Jun 19, 2007)

Ok wait, is the only difference between the 2407WFP and the 2407WFP-HC, the 93% color gamut? 
Well, cant u just adjust the colors on the 2407WFP after u buy it to match the 2407WFP-HC?

Its kind of dissapointing though. The 3007WFP-HC has an improved response time (11ms to 8ms). The 2407WFP-HC still has a 6ms response time.


----------



## Misiowiec (Jun 19, 2007)

Conti027 said:


> nice but, to big for me im going up to 21" and thats the highest i think im going to go.


That's what I thought when I first got my 20" WS - no way I'd need anything bigger. I actually thought it was too big coming from a 17" TFT. Six months down the line I found myself limited by the space and upgraded to the 24" Dell. Again it felt too big at first, but when I tried gaming / movies at this resolution and navigating the desktop with all the real-estate, I just fell in love.



GJSNeptune said:


> Dell panels are always slick, but their stands are getting a bit tacky.


I actually think the 24" model stand is one of the nicest in the industry - one of the reasons I bought it. In general I'm a big fan of the minimalist design, great to see a manufacturer that's not afraid of loosing those useless speakers!



hat said:


> I don't understand the need for these gigantic monitors. My 15" CRT suits me just fine.


You could use that as a joke around some IT people.... guaranteed to get a laugh 



GJSNeptune said:


> Fixed for dignity reasons.


LOL


----------



## hat (Jun 19, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> Solitaire probably _does_ look pretty good on a 15 incher.



What exactly do you mean by that...


----------



## Wile E (Jun 19, 2007)

Bret said:


> Ok wait, is the only difference between the 2407WFP and the 2407WFP-HC, the 93% color gamut?
> Well, cant u just adjust the colors on the 2407WFP after u buy it to match the 2407WFP-HC?


 No, you couldn't. A lot of the monitor's ability to reproduce colors, has to do with the backlight used.


----------



## Bret (Jun 19, 2007)

Wile E said:


> No, you couldn't. A lot of the monitor's ability to reproduce colors, has to do with the backlight used.



I doubt the backlight has much to do with the color.
The 2407WFP can reproduce 8 bits of color, and u can asjust the color magut, as shown in this review.
http://www.behardware.com/articles/629-5/24-inches-the-dell-2407wfp-vs-the-samsung-244t.html


----------



## HellasVagabond (Jun 19, 2007)

The majority of the 24inch LCDs that DELL makes use SAMSUNG panels so their quality is quite awesome when it comes to colour reproduction


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 19, 2007)

hat said:


> What exactly do you mean by that...



That Solitaire is probably the extent of your gaming. 

I need more real estate than a 15". That's just shameful.


Also, death to monitor speakers!


----------



## Wile E (Jun 20, 2007)

Bret said:


> I doubt the backlight has much to do with the color.
> The 2407WFP can reproduce 8 bits of color, and u can asjust the color magut, as shown in this review.
> http://www.behardware.com/articles/629-5/24-inches-the-dell-2407wfp-vs-the-samsung-244t.html



Here's where I got my info.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TFT_LCD


----------



## nora.e (Jun 21, 2007)

hat said:


> I don't understand the need for these gigantic monitors. My 15" CRT suits me just fine.



maybe some are trying to compensate for a lack in something else measured in inches!

Or just face it, if ya got the money, Biga iz always Beda!!!!!


----------

